

In Norway, Start-ups Say Ja to Socialism - thedaveoflife
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20110201/in-norway-start-ups-say-ja-to-socialism.html#

======
Semiapies
_"This is socialism"_

No, this is a capitalist welfare state with a thriving and very large private
sector.

We can blame the Tea Party for the latest spate of confusing the existence of
social services (that one is not directly benefiting from) with "socialism" in
the US, but people like F. A. Hayek were pointing out the difference between
Scandinavian welfare systems and actual socialism (and how it's rather _less_
friendly to start-ups) long before most HN readers were born.

A nice editorial on the subject I googled up:
[http://washingtonexaminer.com/blogs/examiner-opinion-
zone/ha...](http://washingtonexaminer.com/blogs/examiner-opinion-zone/hayek-s-
teachable-moment-there-s-more-road-just-serfdom)

------
jacques_chester
Oh look, a single data point!

